# Controlling bugs on Brussels Sprouts without chemicals



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

Need suggestions on treating my Brussels Sprouts for bugs. The leaves all have holes in them and I can see the eggs of whatever is doing it in the middle, deep down where the new growth starts. I prefer not to use chemicals if possible and wonder what some of you do to treat this?


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

Are you willing to use organic chemicals?


----------



## fretti (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm an organic gardener 99.99% of the time. I use bt or Dipel for those cabbage worms. Works like a champ and only affects the worms - nothing else!

ETA: bt/Dipel is organic.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Sprinkle some flour on them. Repeat after rain.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm not totally organic, just prefer to use natural methods first, chemical methods last.

I'll try the flour. How does that stop them?

I'll see if I can find Dipel. What is it made from?

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

Yep, it's the dreaded cabbage worms. For prevention I use an old badmitton racket to swat down the white butterflies around the cabbage/broccoli/brussel sprout plants whenever I see them in the garden. Otherwise a pair of tweezers and a container with rubbing alcohol does the trick. Best time to catch them is in the morning on the top-side of the leaves. In late afternoon the like to hid on the under-side.


----------



## hillsidedigger (Sep 19, 2006)

Use 2 teaspoons of cayenne pepper powder per 2 gallons of water and soak the plants a couple of times a week or after every rain. It seems to work here this year.

Of course, this technigue might acidify the soil.


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

I noticed the brussel sprouts near my radishes had no bugs on them, so I planted a row of radishes along my plants to see if this helps. It is morning, so I'll go out and look for green worms.


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

BlackWillowFarm said:


> I'm not totally organic, just prefer to use natural methods first, chemical methods last.
> 
> I'll try the flour. How does that stop them?
> 
> ...




The flour gumms up in their mouth and they dont like it.They go find someone elses that doesnt use flour.
I also use soapy water in my bug sprayer.1tsp to a gallon of water. repeat after rain.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Plant marigold flowers in with all of your plants...I have also sprinkled them with lime in years gone by. Usually they don't stop our plants from growing. Good Luck !!


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Mix up a couple garlic heads & 2-3 hot peppers in the blender & then strain. Add this to a gallon of water then dilute it about 1/4-1/2 & spray.

Patty


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

Dipel is a bacteria that affects the gut of a caterpillar that eats it; the caterpillar stops eating and dies. It affects ONLY caterpillars and is very safe. Another brand is Thuricide.

Bacillus thuringiensis var. kurstaki


----------

